
Screenotate – Automatically annotate your screenshots - luu
https://github.com/osnr/Screenotate
======
kf5jak
"OCR will not work properly on screenshots from non-Retina displays. They just
don't have high enough resolution."

Not sure I understand why 1680x1050 is not a "high enough resolution"?

~~~
reitanqild
Agree: OCR works nicely in OneNote without Retina.

------
masters3d
Interestingly, I filled a radar a year ago about this functionality but for
iOS.

------
bobwaycott
Looks like OCR reads some commas as periods.

